# Christmas Markets in Poland,Hungary and Germany



## ckc123 (13 Aug 2006)

Has anyone been to any of the Christmas Markets (I know, way too early to use the c word, but keep seeing the trips advertised...) in Poland, Hungary or Germany?

It sounds like it would be lovely to go, but my fear is that they might be...er....TACKY......???
Would love to hear of anyones experiences...

Thanks!


----------



## europhile (13 Aug 2006)

Not Poland, Germany or Hungary, but Italy!

I've seen the one here and there wasn't anything there that you wouldn't get in Aldi or Lidl coming up to Christmas. 

But then, I don't relly DO Christmas.


----------



## Grizzly (13 Aug 2006)

I,ve just booked 1c flights to Berlin return for December to see the Christmas markets. A couple of years ago I went to Belgium and Bruges and enjoyed them immensely. The one in Bruges was great. To be honest there is nothing to buy at these. Maybe a wooden toy, a glass of spiced hot wine, a pretzel www.pretzeltime.com (anyone interested in opening a pretzel store in Dublin with me) etc. It is really about the atmosphere and breaking the back of winter with a weekend break to Germany. Great fun.


----------



## delgirl (13 Aug 2006)

There's some info in this thread about Christmas Markets in Frankfurt.


----------



## europhile (13 Aug 2006)

Cheap hotel in Berlin.  U-Bahn station across the street.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Aug 2006)

I agree with Grizzly - whats on offer isn't that amazing but its the atmosphere, wandering around in the snow with a hot mulled wine in hand, everyone so full of Christmas cheer (hopefully!).  We went to Krakow last year for its market as well as some great sights in that lovely city.  Very cheap place for accomodation, food and drink.  We bought lots of things - half of which we could have got here but without all the fun.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Aug 2006)

The Christmas Market in Nurnberg is not tacky, but its is fairly twee. 
Lots of mulled wine ( pronounced glue-vine locally ) and local biscuists and sweets. A lot of the toys for sale are wooden and good quality and a bit
different to what you would get here. 

The town square is very typically old European and the atmosphere is nice,
which is really the point.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (14 Aug 2006)

Xmas on the continent is much nicer than anything in Irleand( I wont start to rant).I was in Munich last December & the atmosphere was fantastic ,sipping gluwhein & eating the sausages.I wouldn't recommend it for shopping though.


----------



## bobaloulou (15 Aug 2006)

The xmas market in Dusseldorf is lovely. We went last Nov with Ryanair from Shannon for next to nothing and accomadation was cheap. The flight and accom(2 nights) together was less than 100 euro.
It pelted snow all wkend, and it was so nice to walk around the markets in the snow sipping mulled wine. A real xmas feeling. Am going to try and get back there this yr for definite


----------



## hm2605 (22 Aug 2006)

*German Christmas Market*

Hi,

Has anyone been to a Christmas market in Germany. I'm thinking of going this year and was wondering if anyone could recommend where would be the best place to go. 

Thanks, 
Helen.


----------



## hm2605 (22 Aug 2006)

Thanks for moving my post, I couldn't find anyting when I searched.


----------



## Mezz (23 Aug 2006)

Hi 

I've visited the Christmas Markets in Mannheim and we're returning this year to Mainz, which is about 30 mins on train from Frankfurt and 70 mins on bus from Frankfurt Hahn Airport.   We had a great time on last visit , lots to see, eat and drink, most of the smaller towns and villages have Christmas markets and we plan on visiting Wiesbaden (10 mins from Mainz) and Rudeshiem  about half hour away, most of the larger shops stay opened late and on sunday's during the markets ( usually unheard of in Germany)


----------



## ccmurf (23 Aug 2006)

I have visited the Christmas markets in Heidelberg and Frankfurt. Heildelberg is beautiful so picturesque a real christmassy feeling. It's about an hour away from Frankfurt.I'd really  recommend it. Frankfurt is also nice but not much chance of snow, vewr cheap flights with Ryanair and a lovely hotel €35 per person sharing called the Miramar. The atmosphere is fantastic at these markets.


----------



## micamaca (24 Aug 2006)

europhile said:


> Cheap hotel in Berlin. U-Bahn station across the street.


 

Europhile,

that hotel looks nice on their website....is the location nice? is it central enough? safe? 

looking to go to Germany this year maybe for birthday....be nice to go cheap ! cheers mica


----------



## jrewing (24 Aug 2006)

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/index1.htm

This site gives dates, locations and some details on the Christmas markets around Germany.


----------



## Grizzly (24 Aug 2006)

I went for the  more so for its location between East and West of the city. I ended up getting it cheaper in the  "hotel sale" that just ended recently rather than booking it directly with the hotel. This is often the case. www.octopustravel.com are the handling agents for Skyeurope hotels.


----------



## liner (24 Aug 2006)

I've been to the Christmas market in Frankfurt. The atmosphere is fantastic. It's really, really cold but this only adds to the christmassy feel. After work the office workers all come down to the markets and stand around all muffled up in their big overcoats and hats and scarves and sip on mulled wine (Glühwein - literally glowing wine) to try to keep warm while having a chat. I plan to go back again this year but will probably visit a different city just to try somewhere else. I flew Ryanair - farranfore kerry to Frankfurt Hahn. Then you get a bus to Frankfurt. I think you can also opt to go by bus from Frankfurt Hahn to Cologne instead.


----------



## flusteredma (27 Aug 2006)

Used to live in Frankfurt 10 years ago and have rediscovered
the joys of shopping holidays there in the last two years.
Went to the christmas market last year with my partner
who hates shopping but he enjoyed it so much we are
going again this year.  booked the flights in May for
127 euro for us both with aer lingus. Last year we stayed
in the Innside which was 100 euro a night per room
but sheer indulgence.  The Holiday Inn in Mailander Str.
usually do great room rates in December.  Don't forget
to visit the shops on the Zeil - the main shopping area
for some great bargains in quality clothes, wine, electronics
etc.,


----------



## Bonafide (27 Sep 2006)

Has anyone stayed in the other towns closer to Frankfurt Hahn Airport for the Christmas Markets? Bingen, Bullay, Mainz?

Also, do the buses wait for the Ryanair flights or are they on set time schedules. What is the genuine tsf time to Frankfurt?


----------



## The_Banker (28 Sep 2006)

carto said:


> I've been to the Christmas market in Frankfurt. The atmosphere is fantastic. It's really, really cold but this only adds to the christmassy feel. After work the office workers all come down to the markets and stand around all muffled up in their big overcoats and hats and scarves and sip on mulled wine (Glühwein - literally glowing wine) to try to keep warm while having a chat. I plan to go back again this year but will probably visit a different city just to try somewhere else. I flew Ryanair - farranfore kerry to Frankfurt Hahn. Then you get a bus to Frankfurt. I think you can also opt to go by bus from Frankfurt Hahn to Cologne instead.


 
I was there also... The place looked tacky and the german moustaches were too big. The german men's moustaches were pretty big also.
It was all a bit too commercial and loses the whole essence of Christmas.


----------



## DirtyH2O (28 Sep 2006)

I was thinking of going to the one in either Frankfurt or Copenhagen. Is it really that bad in Germany? I know it's a big event but I thought it was still supposed to be quite traditional.


----------



## liner (28 Sep 2006)

I have to disagree Banker. It felt very christmassy. It's not about buying anything there. It's just about savouring the atmosphere. What do the german men's moustaches have to do with christmas markets? I am going back again in December to visit the markets in Berlin. Maybe they will be more clean shaven there!


----------



## The_Banker (28 Sep 2006)

The moustaches put me off... Seeing the Germans eating and drinking with moustaches covered in food and drink and they using there tounges to clean said moustaches was enough to put me off food for the duration of my stay.
But that said, if the Germans were clean shaven I would probably go back also...


----------



## Daffodil (28 Sep 2006)

There is a great Christmas in Brussels every year.  It starts around the beginning of December on the main square in the centre of Brussels and goes on for about 2 weeks.  Ryanair fly direct to Belgium (Charleroi) and then Brussels is just a short bus ride away.


----------



## Teabag (28 Sep 2006)

ckc123 said:


> Has anyone been to any of the Christmas Markets (I know, way too early to use the c word, but keep seeing the trips advertised...) in Poland, Hungary or Germany?
> 
> It sounds like it would be lovely to go, but my fear is that they might be...er....TACKY......???
> Would love to hear of anyones experiences...
> ...



Vienna - absolutely class xmas markets etc


----------



## DirtyH2O (12 Oct 2006)

Booked flights to Copenhagen for Xmas markets. 
Have to plug SAS - they give a 24 hour cancellation option with full refund even on restricted economy fares. 
Has anyone any experience of weekends there, especially in December.


----------



## SpatenMan (19 Oct 2006)

Don't rule out Cologne for christmas markets. Stunning cathedral, loads of markets and a chocolate museum. 
Cologne has great restaurants.....you need to book at the weekends it is so busy. The Kolsch is not bad either.


----------



## Moneypit (20 Oct 2006)

I've been to both Munich (4 years ago) and Hamburg (last year) for the Christmas markets and loved both, perhaps Munich more as it had a older traditional feel about it, it's also great if you can time your trip with the market opening, they light the huge tree in the old square near the glockenspiel (sp?).  I'd love to do the Nurenburg one at some stage.


----------



## zag (23 Oct 2006)

This thread (to me at least) says a lot about the state of society in Ireland these days.  The fact that people (including me) are willing to spend hundreds of €s to travel to another country to experience a bit of Christmas festivity says a lot about the types of 'festivities' available here.

I'm not sure whether these types of fairs used to exist in Dublin or smaller cities and towns around the country previously, but the nearest equivalent that I can think of these days involves queueing up behind crush barriers for a 1 hour slot of 'joy' for which you have to pay a lot of money and which is also heavily commercially sponsored.

I know that local schools & parish organisations have Christmas Fetes which are good and I do go along to some of them, but it is not the same as a city or town one on a standing basis.

Does anyone else feel this way ?

z


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Oct 2006)

At least some of the so-called "Christmas Markets" are nothing of the sort. To take Prague as an example, you will find pretty much the same stuff (with some minor seasonal variations) in the markets in February as in the late November/early December period. This includes the main markets such as the Havelka and the Old Town Square Market. Saturday morning markets are a big thing in German cities all year round and imho are just as enjoyable in high summer as in the pre-Xmas period.


----------



## sandrafax (28 Oct 2010)

*Cheap Burberry Scarf*

I need not now yet.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Oct 2010)

I see that Ryanair are at it again. Soon they will have no routes left.

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/news/ryan...lights-1m-pax-and-1000-jobs-at-frankfurt-hahn


----------



## alaskaonline (28 Oct 2010)

I would recommend the ones in Berlin

I used to visit the Christmas markets there every year, simply because I loved the atmosphere. As the article confirms "Berlin offers you a choice  						of sixty Christmas Markets" ! So you certainly find one that you is to your liking.
I personally would recommend the one on Alexanderplatz (huge, commercial, it takes you ages to see everything - let alone eat & drink) and the one in Spandau (much smaller and not commercial but art focused with carol singers etc.). Both are very different with their own big plus sides.

No matter which Christmas market you chose to go, Berlin has a great public transport system allowing you to get from A to B in no time!

You can fly with Ryanair and AerLingus into Berlin Schönefeld. The airport is connected to public transport, again allowing you to get hassle free to your hotel. Hotels, of course, are everywhere for all budgets too.

The markets consist of wooden cottages selling typical German Christmas decorations (glas blown tree deco etc.), handcrafted toys, accessories, gifts, you get typical German food such as Bratwurst, mulled wine, rum punch, candied fruits and nuts, chestnuts out of the fire, Sweets, Currywurst, knuckle of pork with Sauerkraut etc. For the kids you'll have carousels, kids train, skating rink etc. Most of them display a scenery of a fairy tale forest (obviously linked to Christmas) and in general they have Christmas Cottages were This post will be deleted if not edited immediately & Co's stories are displayed


----------



## alaskaonline (28 Oct 2010)

> ubiquitous;Saturday morning markets are a big thing in German cities all year round and imho are just as enjoyable in high summer as in the pre-Xmas period.


 The Saturday markets and Christmas markets in Germany are worlds apart, they are both enjoyable but very different from each other.


----------



## Westie123 (28 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Just saw this mentioned on another Boards thread 
http://www.galwaynews.ie/15727-christmas-market-saved-eleventh-hour


----------

